# Looking for info on BBS RZ519



## rahbee33 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have these wheels sitting in my basement from an Audi that my family had a while ago. I'd like to get them sold but, I can't find any information on them in English, everything is in German. I'm thinking they are pretty rare for America from the one or two forum posts I've found about them (non of them here on the Vortex).

One of the wheels has some curb rash and the other has light scratching but the other two are very good. Has all the center caps, lugs, etc.

This isn't meant to be a for sale thread. I've posted them on my regional classified forum for a best-case-scenario price. I'm really just curious as to what I have here and if they are as rare as I think they are. Any help would be much appreciated.

More Pictures

The specs:
5x112
ET35
8Jx17H2


----------



## rahbee33 (Jun 4, 2014)

TGIBump.


----------



## rahbee33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## rahbee33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Update from BBS:



> I don’t have production figures but the RZ519 is not too common because that wheel style was relatively short lived. It was made for about 5 years ending in 2004. (I actually had these on my first car). The retail for these at the time of their discontinuation was $290 each. This part number, RZ519, was one of the better sellers of the style because of the size and bolt pattern. Audi & Mercedes are some of our more loyal customers so it sold pretty well. Only the BMW version, RZ520, sold better.


Just wanted to update the post for anybody that is looking.


----------



## Jmps (Aug 24, 2014)

I have these wheels for summer on my 2003 Passat B5.5. They are very much like the VZ wheels but have a center cap. They were sold in Europe but are
rare here in the USA. I like them better than the VZ wheel. I got mine off Ebay from a place in North Carolina in 2004. I would advertise here and on Passatworld if you are trying to sell them.
I get all kinds of good comments on these wheels. The ET is low for the newer VWs. This is probably true for Audi as well but I am not sure. That is too bad since VW seems to have moved to 5x112 for 
almost all models now. Maybe someone could say if a spacer would help or hurt the offset. Not sure how that works.


----------



## rahbee33 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on PassatWorld, I may have to try that.

I've lowered the price quite a bit but haven't received much response and I'd prefer to not let them go for less than $500. Currently I'm in a MK3 Cabrio, but I'm hoping to flip it for an Audi A3 so I may just hold onto them. They are absolutely gorgeous wheels.

Thanks for the info though. I knew they were rare and having you and BBS confirm it is reassuring. :beer:


----------



## Jmps (Aug 24, 2014)

This got me looking into offsets. A spacer only subtracts offset (in effect) for positive offset wheels. For the A3, the pattern and bore match. The offset on the new A3 is 50 so these wheels would be sticking further out of the wheel well around 15mm on the A3. That is a bummer because I am also looking at an A3 (or GTI) as my next car and would love to move these wheels to it just like you. Damn you VAG!  If you ever consider to start selling these wheels individually at some point I am interested in one of the non-rashed ones to replace one of mine on my B5.5.


----------

